# 969 Rocket Car question



## DPregs (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey guys, I picked up this rocket car, but it seems to be having issues. Any advice on how to get it to launch more reliably? Here is a video


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

First I would clean the wheels to make sure you have a strong electrical contact and next refer to the attached parts diagram to disassemble the release unit and check the plunger for any dirt or light corrosion which should be removed and may be causing it to retract intermittently or not fully to release the rocket. Lubrication is not necessary for it. Both the 969 and 25045 are virtually the same.


----------



## DPregs (Jan 10, 2022)

Lots of cleaning later and I think I got it to actuate more reliably. Thank you


----------



## DPregs (Jan 10, 2022)

And ignore what I said above. Once I figured out that the rail connector had a short I got it running,back it is back to sticking and not launching. No light oil?


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

If the plunger and coil interior are smooth, clean and the plunger moves freely and not bottoming out on the interior of the coil then I would check the release pivot pin (#8) for any resistance and lubricate with a very small amount of Lubriplate or similar light lubricant if necessary. One other thing to check is the control button. Hook up the launcher as normal but remove the wires from the control box. With the power on touch the two wires together briefly. If the plunger pulls back as it should when doing this repeatedly then the spring contact under the button in the box has some corrosion in which case you will have to remove the rivets, clean and reassemble. The rivets are usually a spiral type so to remove use a good pair of needle nosed plyers to bite on the edges and turn slightly counterclockwise while pulling up. What I have suggested has worked for any I have and as long as what is attached to the plunger is lubricated well and there is a good power connection to the coil they are usually very reliable. Others here may have more suggestions for you if these haven't resolved your problem. Barry


----------



## DPregs (Jan 10, 2022)

And the saga continues. I took your advice and made sure it was very clean,worked like a charm and my son must have fired it 100 times.....and then a wheel truck broke. Is this fixable?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Use JB Weld. It is a 2 part epoxy and found at most hardware stores. Dries hard.
Do not use Harbor Freight epoxy. It does not dry hard, stays pliable. Which is fine for some circumstances.
I used it on a broken truck and it was a poor choice. Use JB Weld. Others may have a fix for you.


----------



## Trackman (Oct 16, 2019)

mopac said:


> Use JB Weld. It is a 2 part epoxy and found at most hardware stores. Dries hard.
> Do not use Harbor Freight epoxy. It does not dry hard, stays pliable. Which is fine for some circumstances.
> I used it on a broken truck and it was a poor choice. Use JB Weld. Others may have a fix for you.


MoPac is correct. JB Weld is the best fix here. I have used JB Weld on many American Flyer repairs, including this same issue of dislodged truck sides.
I typically will apply a small amount to the area where the truck side meets the stamped steel bolster, then clamp the two parts in proper alignment to prevent movement. Then, I'll apply more JB Weld on the back side where these two parts meet, pooling it in to form an epoxy gusset. Give it at least 24-hours to cure.
One advantage of JB Weld is is cures nearly black in color, very close to the same colors of the truck, making the repair nearly invisible.
Carefully install the axles after it cures. And yes, you'll have clearances for the wheels to fit and spin after. 

Welcome to the forum DPregs! You'll find there are some very knowledgeable and helpful folks here - All who welcome those new to this hobby and want you to also share in the enjoyment.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

JB Weld will be your friend when it comes to repairs on these old Flyers. I have a 282 I have had since I was 5 years old. It has a plastic body. A year or 2 ago I knocked it off my arm chair to the floor. It hit right on a front step and broke it off clean. I was sick. I never found the step.
JB Weld to the rescue. I rebuilt the step with JB Weld. A little sanding a splatter of black paint and no one would notice it has a rebuilt step. Like Trackman said give it at least 24 hours for it to cure.


----------

